# Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?



## jenschen (22. Juli 2010)

*Hallo Ihr lieben Fischvernichter*

*ich bräucht mal EUREN rat*
*Suche:*
*schicke PILKRUTE*
*Bin meistens aufm Kutter (Nord-u. Ostsee) unterwegs*
*aber andere bereiche möcht ich auch gleich mit abdecken*

*Hab 2 Rollen:*
*1x Shimano exage4000fb*
*mit spiderwire stealth braid 0,17-0.25*
*flechtschnur*

*1x shakespeare medalist*
*mit breckley whiplash blaze orange 0.17 und der o.g. **flechtschnur*

*Suche Jetz passende PILKRUTE*
*hätte sehr gern diese kleinen LOWRIDER Beringung*

*hab schon einige modelle in näherer auswahl komme abar an dieser stelle nicht mehr selber weiter, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden*


*3x Team Cormoran*
*X-POWER SEA "GAME & Pilk", 2-tlg., 2.70m*

X-POWER SEA "LURE&PILK", 2-tlg., 2.70m

SEACOR BLACK STAR CM Leichte Pilk,2tlg.,2,70m
(wobei ich hier die preis/leistung betr. der daten wurfgew. gegenüber der anderen nicht verstehe)



*1x BALZER Edition IM-12 71° North Flexo Pilk200 2,75m​*




*Hat evtl. jemand von EUCH PROFIS mal´n Tipp für mich LEIHE*
*oder Pers. ERFAHRUNGEN mit einer dieser Ruten ????*

*Vielen Lieben DANK*
*im vorraus an EUCH!*
*glg. Jenschen #h*


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Die Black Star CM und die Balzer Flexo Pilk sind wirklich schöne Pilkruten, keine schwabbelruten, mit denen ist eine gute Köderführung möglich.
Die Black Star ist ne Ecke teuer, weil sie Fuji-Lowryder Ringe und einen Fuji Rollenhalter hat. 

Mir würde sonst noch die Balzer Edition Baltic Sea einfallen, meiner Meinung nach etwas besser ausbalanciert aber etwas weicher.

Ich fische seit März mit einer Hart Poizon 300 MH und bin damit bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Schneller, dünner Blank, recht leicht und ausbalanciert und echt viel Power im Rückgrat. Gefischt habe ich die Rute mit Pilkern von 50gr bis 150gr, wobei 150gr kaum noch Spaß macht, aber es geht.

Unten nochmal ein Foto von meiner Fahrt gestern, da sollte man die Rute doch ganz gut sehen. Gefischt wird sie mir einer 4000 Shimano Sahara.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

ich kann jedesmal einfach nur die Balzer Edt. Nort 71° Baltic Pilk empfehlen. Ja, genau die BALTIc Pilk. Eine gefühlt leichtere Rute (einfach perfekt ausbalanciert!) wird du kaum finden. Zudem dein gewünscht LowRider Beringung, extrem schnell und schöne unter Druck durchgehende Aktion machen die Rute zu einer Traumrute. preislich liegt sie bei ca. 100 €. Die anderen der 71° Serie fand ich längst nicht so gut.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jenschen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Hallo Jochen
erstmal DANKE

meinst du es würde sich lohnen das geld mehr für das FUJI zeugs zu inwestieren?
kann mir da so garnix drunter vorstellen
 u. die kleine beringung haben ja die ander auch ?!

Jaaa SCHICKE RUTE hast DU da, 3m ist mir aber echt zu lang aufm kutter

hast was gefangen?
wo warst unterwegs?

lg. Jens


----------



## jenschen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Hallo Thomas
auch Dir erstma DANKE

aber im vergleich zu den anderen 3 cormoran ruten ist die BALZER in 2,75m doch recht schwer ?!?
das macht mich stutzig

aber das wurfgewicht 50-200gr is´n traum, wenn´s stimmt

sind die ruten eigentl. für FLECHTSCHNÜRE geeirnet, oder gibts da besseres?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Die Rute gibs auch in 270cm.  Wobei mir das mitlerweile zu kurz ist. Jeder mags anders.#6

Gewicht ist noch keine Aussage. Wenn die Rute gut ausbalanciert ist, fühlt sie sich leichter an als eine 150gr Kopflastige Rute.

Fuji ist schon gut, aber Balzer verbaut auch recht gute Ringe. Fuji ist eben eine große Marke die auch Qualität haben aber z.B. wegen einem Rollenhalter eine andere Rute nehmen? Neee. Für Geflecht sind alle geeignet, da musste keine Angst haben. Und mein Kumpel der sein Zeugs kaum pflegt kann sich immernoch nicht beklagen, die Balzer Ringe gammeln nicht.

Ähm gefangen habe ich leider nur 2 Dorsche, darunter ein untermaßiger. War trotzdem ne lustige Fahrt.  

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jenschen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Jochen,
ich find deine rute hier nicht
alle mit gr0ßer beringung, wie heißt die genau?

dar spass istam wichtigsten !!!
warst von fehmarn unterwegs?
hab grad nochn paar fotos vom letzten tripp geladen, kannst ma schauen, wenn de willst


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Bisher habe ich sie im i-net nur bei Angelcenter-Kassel gesehen.

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/hartpoizonmediumheavy-p-7235.html



Die hat Lowryder Ringe und später Einstegringe, ich finde die Beringung ganz gut.

Ja, war vor Fehmarn, wir hatten auch nicht so viel Lust Fische zu suchen. Nächste Woche geht's nochmal los, vielleicht zur Sargasbank.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jenschen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

die werd ich mir mal anschauen, ist ja bei mir auf der ecke, kassel
ist sehr schön leicht
aber auch sehr geringes wurfgew.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche gute PILKRUTE zum Ostsee/Nordsee Kutterfischen*

Schau dir mal die Hiro-Ruten an...


----------



## jenschen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche gute PILKRUTE zum Ostsee/Nordsee Kutterfischen*

......find da nur foren?!
hast mal´ne type oder ´ne seite für mich?

danke
glg. jens


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

@jenschen

ich meine die BALTIC Pilk. Die Rute wiegt "nur" 240gr.. Hört sich jetzt nicht unbedingt soo wenig an, aber glaube mir, wenn du die Rute in die Hand nimmst hast du Gefühl gar nichts in der Hand zu haben. Selbst eine 180gr. ABU Fantasista Yabai wirkt dagegen schwerer. Sie ist eben absolut perfekt ausbalanciert. Zudem ist die Rute 285cm lang und das Vorderteil der Rute wiegt nur 32 gr. !!!! daher wirkt sie auch so extrem leicht.
Die Baltic Pilk ist zudem eine reine Wurfmaschiene. Die Wurfweiten die man mit der Rute erzielt sind schon enorm.


----------



## jenschen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Hallo WELSFAENGER

was den nu für´mr baltic PILK von WFT?
von balzer find ich unter dieser bezeichnung leider nichts

danke, gruß jens


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Hey Jens,
glaub den 60gr der Hart nicht, bis 120gr habe ich die Rute mit gutem Gefühl gefischt, die ist um einiges härter als angegeben.


----------



## jenschen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

..........gut zu wissen, danke


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

sorry, meinte auch die Baltic Sea.
hier mal ein Link
http://www.rodsworld.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=6144

Grüße


----------



## Kaktusjack (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

also ich fische auch die "Baltic Sea" von Balzer... wirklich eine Traumrute.. Super ausbalanciert und super leicht und im Drill eine schöne durchgehende Aktion...
Kann ich nur empfehlen#6
MfG Thomas


----------



## DorschChris (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Jop die Baltic Sea ist geil!!!


----------



## micha_2 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

wenn du vom kutter fischt, warum dann so'ne kurze Rute? ich nehme nur ruten vom kutter zw.3,45-3,60m. da kommst auch beim aufbau mit nen pilkvorfach noch bischen auf wurfweite.
die baltic kannste doch nur mit max.90gbelasten wenn du noch einigermaßen schmeißen möchtest, ansonst nicht schlecht die rute.
ich habe folgende ruten:
1.Grauvell Teknos spin sensi top heavy 3,50 -180g
2. Daiwa Ivory Light pilk 3,60 -200g
3. MitchellOrcaStrong  3,60 bis 200g
4. Nordland IV 3,45 -175g
und die Baltic. ich habe es schon öfters erlebt das du oben bist und das wetter umschlägt. dann musten wir mit 200g pilken oder Jiggen, auch in Heiligenhafen. habe lieber ne Rute mehr mit, falls mal was kaputt geht


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Jiggen und Pilken lässt sich aber rein gar nicht vergleichen. Alleine die Aktionen sind ganz anders. Eine Seajigger von Quantum gegen die Baltic Pilk oder die Ivory Pilk in 3 Meter ist dan ein Brett zum Jiggen. Da wären 2 Ruten wirklich besser als eine für beides (Jiggen mit normaler Pilkrute ist blöd). Bin zwar noch recht neu beim Jiggen, aber habe einige genannte Unterschiede beim Gerät sofort gemerkt.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

@micha_2

also ich habe mit der Baltic bei WS7 und Dauerregen vor Langeland ohne Probleme mit der Baltic fischen können. Allerdings habe ich auch nur max. mit 100gr. gefischt tlw. sogar deutlich drunter. Keine Ahnung wofür man in der Ostsee 200gr. braucht, abere selbst unter diesen Umständen kam ich perfekt bis zum Boden. Spaßeshalber habe ich mal ´n125gr Pilker drangehangen, OK, das ging auch noch, jedoch waren mir die Krater im Boden zu gross 
Ich fische aber selbst dabei nur mit Stroft Typ3, wahrscheinlich komme ich deshalb gut runter.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Beim Jiggen verwendet man normalerweise immer etwas mehr Gewicht, um durch das Vorfach, dass für deutlich mehr Druck sorgt, am Grund halten zu können. 

Bei meinem bisher windigsten Fahrt mit dem Kutter habe ich mit meiner Hart Rute 150gr Pilker gefischt, ging zwar gut, aber war kein Spaß mehr. Bis 125gr geht's super und mehr braucht man beim PILKEN bei Kleinboottauglichem Wetter nie.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jenschen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

_*Viele lieben dank EUCH allen !!!
Ihr machts mir ja nicht grad leichter, LACH

Was haltet ihr von der *_*BALZER Edition IM-12 71° North Flexo Pilk200 2,75m ???

Könnt ich gad günstig, für 60 eu schießen, ich denk die wird´s für dan Preis !!!​*


----------



## Freelander (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Hi,Gib mal Bei E-Bay in der Suchfunktion Harrison ein,da müßte was für dich dabeisein.


----------



## todes.timo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Ich selber angel seit mehreren Jahren mit der WFT Baltic Pilk 2tlg./2,60m, kostet bei ebay ca. 75Euro und die Rute macht ne Menge mit. Einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Chris19 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

was hat ich denn letztes mal dabei...|rolleyes

Ne 3,00m Seahawk Light Pilk und ne Penn Overseas in 3,00m

da wir nur vom kleinboot aus fischen brauchs auch net mehr länge.#6


----------



## todes.timo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Habe selber schon mit diesen beiden Ruten geangelt und bin von den Ruten sehr begeistert aber sie sind beide sehr hart und deswegen verzeihen Sie auch wenige Fehler.


----------



## Chris19 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

naja, hart is übertrieben...aber das is für jeden definitionssache find ich...meiner meinung nach gibt es kaum was besseres...aber das hängt auch immer davon ab von welcher angelei man kommt und wie gut man sich auskennt auf dem meer und vom persönlichen gefühl für ne rute. manche mögen weichere ruten, aber das geht für mich gar net. gerade großdorsche vor langeland beißen im sommer manchmal so vorsichtig, wenn du da nix hartes hast, merkste nix von biss#d


----------



## XDorschhunterX (8. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

*...die Frage ist immer wo und was möchte man angeln und hier war nach einer Kutter-Pilke gefragt und nicht nach einer Kleinbootpilke, wie es mir teilweise anhand der Antworten vorkam. Von der Rutenlänge 2,7-3m klingt das eher nach Kleinboot oder Dieselkutter. 
Von den großen Angelkuttern Laboe, Heiligenhafen oder vor Rügen wird nun mal defintiv mit langen Ruten besser gefangen( grundlegende Angelkenntnisse vorausgesetzt) wie mit kurzen Ruten. Es sei der Käpt`n stellt das Boot direkt auf den Fisch, sodass man nur die Rute über die Reling hängen und den Pilker ablassen muß. Was sie aber nur selten tun,  sondern meist sie lassen sich darübertreiben, sodass man die Fisch anwerfen muß und dazu sind nun mal Ruten ab 3,30 m besser geeignet. 
Die kurzen Stöcker würde ich nur auf dem Kleinboot oder auf einem Segelkutter fischen, wo man Überkopf nicht werfen kann, sondern nur Unterhand wegen der Takelage. 
Die Führung das Köder auch beim PILKEN geht auch mit einer längeren Rute besser wie bei einer kurzen. Also sind die längeren Ruten nicht nur zum Jiggen gedacht, sondern auch hervorragende PILKRUTEN. Wobei leider der Markt davon immer kleiner wird. Legendäre Rutenserien wie Zebco WC I/ II Cormoran Blackstar Titanium( nicht die "billigen" CM Ruten von heute) Shimano Technium/ Solstace Pilk , Daiwa Topcaster TC 7000 sind leider komplett vom Markt verschwunden. Vielleicht weil man vielleicht in den Entwicklungszentren der Hersteller gemerkt hat, das man langfristig mit billigerer Massenwaren mehr Geld vom Otto Normalangler verdienen kann. Gut ersetzt worden sie von Cormoran Black Star CM,  Daiwa Ivory, Shimano Beastmaster - Aspire, Quantum Unlimited oder Grauvell Ruten oder der einfachen Stangenware zwischen 50 und 100 Euro  
Sicherlich hat man nicht immer Wetter für 150 oder gar 200 gr Pilker, aber es ist schon besser 2-3 davon mit in der Kiste zu haben, vor allem wenn man vor Heiligenhafen oder Rügen rausfährt, da sind 125 gr Pilker vom Kutter Pflicht. Bei ruhiger See gehen auch 100gr oder noch weniger. Bei mehr Drift oder Wind aber auch schon mal 150 gr. oder gar 180 gr. Wenn ich vorher schon mit meiner " Spinnrute" mit 100 gr am Limit fische, was will ich denn dann bei den schwereren Pilker machen ohne Schaden zu haben. Besser ist eine leichte für bis 150 o. 180 gr und eine schwere bis echte 200 gr. zu haben. Bei den billigen Ruten passen die meisten Wurfgewichtsangaben in der Regel nicht, sondern sind übertrieben, bei den hochwertigeren ist es meist umgekehrt, da sind sie untertrieben. Als leichte Rute würde schon eine schwere robuste Karpfen- oder Hechtrute gehen die 3,30 oder 3,60 m ist und ca 3- 3,5lb( 100gr)werfen und führen kann oder eine Pilke die ca 100 bis 150  gr angegeben ist. Als schweren Stock empfehle ich aber eine richtige Pilkrute mit echten 180 - 200 gr für starke Drift und Seegang.  
die Frage ist was die Ruten kosten dürfen und wo ein/ dein Limited gesetzt ist.
Micha hat schon ein paar Ruten aufgezählt
**1.Grauvell Teknos Spin Sensi Top Heavy 3,50 -180g
2. Daiwa Ivory Pilk 3,60 250g (vorsichtig beim Fische rausheben)|bigeyes|motz:
3. MitchellOrcaStrong  3,60 bis 200g
4. Nordland IV 3,45 -175g
alles gute Pilkruten und nicht nur zum Jiggen
gut sind auch die Quantum Sea Jig UL Ruten und Cormoran Blackstarruten ab 3,3 m aufwärtsoder Sportex Sea Spinnruten, Shimano Speedmaster, Aspire, Lesath 

@jens: die Baltic Flexo würde nur Kleinbootangler empfehlen ,aber nicht auf den meisten Kuttern, zu kurz zum Werfen und Führen.
warum die ersten beiden Cormoran Ruten günstiger sind, wie die Black Star CM, weist du, wenn du sie alle 3 in der Hand hattest. 
Zu deinen Rollen, die finde ich zum Pilken etwas klein. Eine Nr größer kann kaum schaden. Eine 5000-er oder 6000-er wäre schon besser evtl. eine sogenannte BigPit oder kleine Brandungsrolle. Wichtig ist die Übersetzung und der Schnureinzug, der sollte einen knappen Meter betragen
Wenn die oben genannten Ruten zu exklusiv  sind, schreib mir mal eine PN, ich zeige dir dann, wo es etwas Günstigeres, aber ähnlich Gutes gibt. 
*


----------



## marcus2803 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

ich fische eine byron mammoth  70 bis 140 grmm wurfgewicht super rute . gibt es auch mit anderen wurfgewicht ist dan aber uch ein klein tick länger meine ist 2,90 als rolle fische ich abu garcia cadinal 806


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Moin Dorschhunter!

Ein sehr guter Beitrag #6
Vielleicht baust Du nächstes Mal ein paar mehr Absätze mit rein, dann 
lässt sich das wesentlich entspannter lesen. Kostet auch nichts extra 

Ich selber habe mir vor kurzem die Aspire Multipilk gegönnt, Wahnsinnsteil! #6


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

@ Dorschhunter
Richtig gut geschrieben, aber warum müssen es eigentlich immer
PILKRUTEN sein?
Mit einer guten Spinnrute macht das fischen auf Dorsch eigentlich viel mehr Spass.
Ich fische gern und oft max. Gewichte bis 80 g vom kleinen Boot als auch vom Kutter und denke das meine Ruten dafür richtig Top sind.

1. eine UBS  mit einer 4000er Shimano
2. Yad Cleveland in 285 mit 120g WG und einer 3500er Daiwa

Macht richtig Laune und es kommt auch keiner der Fische so einfach abhanden


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Es muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden womit er fischt. Ich würde zum Pilken nie im Leben eine 360cm Rute nehmen, meine Arme sind nicht die von Arnold Schwarzenegger  und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Überkopfwürfe aufm Kutter TABU sind. Ich habe schon 5x gesehen wie sich da manche verletzt haben... #q Mit einem kräftigem Unterhandwurf komme ich oft sogar weiter als manche Überkopfwerfer.
Auch die Sache mit den Big Pit Rollen, kenne ich eigentlich nur vom Jiggen, mir ist da meine 4000er Sahara an meiner 300cm Pilkrute um einiges lieber und nicht so klobig.

330cm - bei mehr kann ich persöhnlich nicht mehr richtig fischen. 100gr Pilker und mehr habe ich schon gebraucht, normal sind es bei mir 80gr ist ja auch das Standartgewicht. 


Aber gutes Posting. :m


----------



## XDorschhunterX (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

...wie schon beschrieben: Es ist halt eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmackes. 
Mir würde nie mehr einfallen, eine Pilkrute ob leicht oder schwer unter 3,3m zu kaufen oder zu fischen, es sei denn ich bräuchte sie für eine Kleinboot-Törn, die aber als Mitteldeutscher, mangels Boot zu selten mache.
zum Rutengewicht:
Die Pilkruten, die ich fische, wiegen alle unter 350 gr wenn nicht unter 300 gr Eigengewicht. Also das was schwere Spinnruten mit unter auch wiegen. Da ich selber mit 187 cm knapp 100 Kg Lebendgewicht kein "Spargeltarzan" bin, reißen mich meine Ruten beim Angeln auch nicht nach vorne um. 
zu Überkopfwerfen:
Deine Meinung das Überkopf werfen auf Angelkuttern verboten oder tabu sind ist dir erlaubt,aber wo ist das bitte so, auf Fehmarn? Das mit den Überkopfwurf kenne ich aber etwas anders, zumindest dort, wo ich fische und/oder selbst auf Deutschen Meisterschaften. Dort wird zu 99 % Überkopf geworfen, natürlich nicht ohne vorherigen Schulterblick, ob die Rückschwungbahn frei ist. Wenn man sein Gerät beherrscht (das  und tue ich zum Beispiel im Süßwasser seit 30 Jahren und im Salzwasser seit 15 Jahren) sich mit dem Angelnachbarn oder -gegenüber abspricht passieren sehr selten oder so gut wie keine Unfälle und Verletzung. Anders sieht das aus, wenn Laien und Neulinge ohne Anleitung, wenn es geht noch alkoholisiert(was man öfter mit ansehen muß) auf dem Kutter mit ihren viel zu kurzen " Boots"ruten und meist zu langen Montagen mit 3 und mehr Tannenbaum-Beifänger ihr Unwesen treiben. 
Ich wüßte auch nicht, das der Überkopfwurf auf den gängigen Kuttern verboten oder tabu ist, aber vielleicht gibt es Ausnahmen.
Ich denke, das ich im Überkopfwurf mit meinen Ruten-Rollen-Setups, so wie sich sie montiere, ohne Probleme 80 - 100 m mit Pilk-/ Jig-Vorfach werfe, so wie es teilweise in Laboe oder andernorts im 6-8 m Flachwasserbereich ( vom großen Angelkutter) notwendig ist um an die Fische ausserhalb der "verbotenen Zone unter dem Kutter" zu kommen . Das möchte ich gern mit einem Unterhandwurf sehen.( sorry für OT)
Ich lese immer wieder in diesem Thread vom Kleinboot, hier wurde nach einer Kutterrute, nicht Kleinbootrute gefragt. (das ist hier auch OT)
zu Spinnruten: Ich fische auch gern leicht und liebend gern bis runter auf 30 gr Pilker, wenn es die Wetter-und Angelbedingungen zulassen. Meine Ruten für die Ententeichangelei auf Dorsch und Co sind:
eine alte DAM Senso Power Scandi Spin 330cm 40-80gr.( gefühltes WG 110 gr) 
Shimano Diaflash EX 330cm XH  50 -100 gr, 
Zebco Worldchampion Salmon 3,45m 30-110 gr, 
Cormoran Pro Team IM8 345 cm 50-125 gr. 
Mosella Blitz-Pilk 3,45 m 50 -120 gr
Nordland AR Pilk 360cm II, 180 gr. gefühltes WG bzw fischbares Ködergewicht 100-120 gr.

Für ruhiges Wetter und glatte See alle top und machen Mordsspaß, aber wenn mehr wie 100- 125gr geangelt werden muß sind sie zu leicht. Da hat man zu wenig Gefühl und Bißanzeige, wie mit richtigen Kutterpilkruten. 
 die da wären:
Daiwa Tournament 345 Saltwater-XH 80-150 gr. 
Zebco Worlschampion I/II bis 200gr
Daiwa Topcaster TC 7000 3,45m 80-200 gr
Shimano Solstace 325M (-200 gr)
Shimano Solstace 350M (-200 gr)
Shimano Solstace 350H (-300 gr.)
Berkley Ultra Spin heavy 3,35m (-160gr)

Rollen:
Ich fische Shimano Biomaster XT 12000, Daiwa Tournament ISO 4500, Shimano Twin Power 6000 FB. Die Shimanos wiegen beide um die 600 gr, die ISOs 495 gr, also alles nichts was einen einen lahmen Arm nach einem Kutterangeltag einbringt und klobig sieht davon auch nichts aus. Die 100gr zu deiner 4000-er Meerforellenrolle (ich hoffe sie ist nicht Heck gebremst) machen "den Kohl nicht fett". Dafür haben meine Rollen aber gravierende Vorteile gegenüber einer Sahara:
kräftige, aber saubere und ruckfreies Bremsen,
starke Getriebe  aus Edelstahl Duralu und Marine-Messing 
hohe Übersetzung und damit hoher
Schnureinzug von 103 -107cm, 
gut die ISO 83cm (ist etwas langsamer aber geht noch, dafür ist sie Superleicht für ihre Größe und hat mehr Kraft)
super saubere Schnurverlegung bei 0,17 mm oder 0,14 mm geflochtenen Schnüren( Spiderwire) für weite Würfe ohne Tüddel und Vogelnester 
Die Sahara war da mangels Wormshaft glaube nicht so das Vorbild. 
Die Bios fische seit 10 Jahren ohne Probleme, die ISOs seit 4 Jahren und Twin Power seit 2 Jahren. 
Damit etwas Neues her muß, dafür müßte sich auf dem Tackle-Sektor erst mal Besseres finden. Ich setze lieber auf etwas mehr Qualität die dafür auch bei Pflege und richtigem Umgang länger hält, wie die vielen billigen Blender aus Süd-Ost-Asia oder China a la Grauvell, Tica, Spro, WFT oder gar Balzer, die dann eine, zwei oder vielleicht 3 Saisons halten und man dann hinter E-teilen hinterher läuft und die Rolle entsorgen kann.     
Wie gesagt ist halt Geschmacksache, wie man angelt, aber vielfache Wettkampfteilnahmen und dort gesehene ähnliche Geräteabstimmungen geben mir Recht. Dort angelt niemand mit Meerforellen- oder Hechttackle, wenn es darum geht in bestimmter Zeit möglichst viele (ver)-wertbare Fische zu fangen und nicht nur Spaß an langen Drills zu haben.


----------



## JigTim (13. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich kann zu Pilken auf der Ostsee vom größeren Kutter nur zu längeren Ruten aten.
D.h. so ab 3,30 Meter wird es interessant.
Es gibt zwar auch einige Kapitäne die den Pott sturr über dem er den Fisch abstellen, jedoch sind das die wenigsten, was ich persönlich sehr begrüße. Die möglichen Fangzeiten pro Drift sind einfach länger, wenn ich den Fisch zuerst in der Andrift anwerfen kann und außerdem macht die Köderführung so viel mehr Sinn.

Ich fische seit Jahren zum Light Pilken ne Sportex Black Arrow in 3,60, zum normalen Pilken und Jiggen ne Shimano Ultegra Heavy Duty in 3,90 und wenns mal richtig rau auf See wird ne Dega Competition Pilk in 3,60.

Ich habe bestimmt 30 Pilkstangen durchgefischt und kann nur sagen, dass das aktuelle Angebot an Ruten echt mau ist.

Kauf Dir ne längere Stange, mache Dir Gedanken über die richtigen Vorfächer, Pilkgewichte- und formen und vorallem Deiner Köderführung und dann klappt es von ganz alleine!
Schau Dir immer mal an wie die Jungs fischen die deutlich mehr fangen als die Anderen und lerne von denen. Meistens sind die auch auskunftsfreudig, wenns keine "Möchtegern- Experten" sind.

Also dann mal Petri Heil

Ps: An Alle die denken Unterhandwürfe sind viel sicherer, habt Ihr schon einmal gesehen, wenn der Pilker mit voller Wucht zurückkommt?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



JigTim schrieb:


> Ps: An Alle die denken Unterhandwürfe sind viel sicherer, habt Ihr schon einmal gesehen, wenn der Pilker mit voller Wucht zurückkommt?


 

Nö, noch nie gesehen. ;+ 
Wieso sollte der Pilker denn zurückflitzen? ;+;+


----------



## micha_2 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

auch beim unterhandwurf kann z.b. der bügel zuschlagen und im hohen bogen zurück kommen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht... :c

Naja, wenn man weiß wie man den Überkopfwurf macht, geht es ja, aber ich denke jeder hat aufn Kutter schon komische Wurfaktionen gesehen, die dann eben wie von mir genannt saugefährlich sein können. |rolleyes

Bei meiner nächsten Fahrt vom Boot werde ich mal meine Grauvell Teknos 330 M verwenden, mal schauen ob ich den Pilker auf Distanz besser geführt bekomme... 
Bei der Rute ist der Griff eh schon sehr kurz, sodass sie von der Länge übern Rollenhalter vielleicht einer 360cm entspricht.

Werd's mal probieren, wenn es hier so empfohlen wird. #h


----------



## XDorschhunterX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht... :c
> 
> Naja, wenn man weiß wie man den Überkopfwurf macht, geht es ja, aber ich denke jeder hat aufn Kutter schon komische Wurfaktionen gesehen, die dann eben wie von mir genannt saugefährlich sein können. |rolleyes
> 
> ...




des wegen ghet unsereins leiber mit seines Gleiche auf den Kutter und nicht mit Touristenangelrn oder Besoffenen. mir ist schon mal einer über die Rute gestolpert. die danach Schrott war. kopfschüttel

wieso die 330M und nicht die Sensi Top Heavy? Kopfkratz

weil man zuviel Zeit zum Angeln hat oder wie?

@Micha_2 Du alter Poser!!!!!:q:q:vik:


----------



## micha_2 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

lass mich dochmal, ich freu mich halt immer noch. hab lang geübt und bis zum mittag hatte ich den großen pott ja noch in der hand


----------



## guifri (15. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> ...
> Damit etwas Neues her muß, dafür müßte sich auf dem Tackle-Sektor erst mal Besseres finden. Ich setze lieber auf etwas mehr Qualität die dafür auch bei Pflege und richtigem Umgang länger hält, wie die vielen billigen Blender aus Süd-Ost-Asia oder China a la Grauvell, Tica, Spro, WFT oder gar Balzer, die dann eine, zwei oder vielleicht 3 Saisons halten und man dann hinter E-teilen hinterher läuft und die Rolle entsorgen kann.



Meine Tica Taurus aus Malaysia importiert haben schon viel Salzwasser aus Florida und Deutschland verkraftet.

Der Taurus 5000 traue ich irgendwie mehr zu als meiner Stella...

Ansonsten lesen sich die Zusammenstellungen prima. Auf ´m Kutter am liebsten auch über 3 m...Aber da ich, wenn überhaupt Ostsee meist nur noch mit Kleinboot unterwegs bin, gibbet erst mal kein neues Ostseetackle mehr#d


----------



## Kotzi (15. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Ich habe mir zum schweren Köfi angeln auch eine Pilk-Rute geholt .
Sehr schlank ,Wg von 80-180 gramm und mit 3.30 auch genügend lang .
Zudem wiegen sie nur knapp 300 gramm und das auch noch für 40 euro, vielleicht mag ja jemand testen ob die auch Pilk tauglich sind und nicht nur wie ich sie zum Köfi angeln entfremde, denn bis ans Meer ist es von mir ein bisschen.

hier der link:  http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...m-80-180g-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_84/id/5215


----------



## XDorschhunterX (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



micha_2 schrieb:


> lass mich dochmal, ich freu mich halt immer noch. hab lang geübt und bis zum mittag hatte ich den großen pott ja noch in der hand




gar nicht der stand Mittag noch im Hafen und du hattest hoffentlich die (Angel-)Rute in der Hand.

war schon ne gute Leistung,

ein bißl Losglück spielt aber auch immer mit. 

Ich fand es nur komisch das beide Tage das Boot früh bug- und nachmittag hecklastig fing so wie gerade jemand stand. kopfkratz Man kann, das als Kapt'n auch steuern, wie wir bei der Quali gesehen hatten. 

Lange geübt...?? das ist doch kein Flötenspiel, das muß man nicht üben, das muß man nur machen, und wenn man die Küste gleich um  die nächste Ecke hat, sollte das so sein.

Nach der Schlacht ist vor der Schlacht:q

Zum Angeln gehören Jahre :q


PS.: man gut das keiner das gleiche Gesicht bei unserer LM09 gesehen hat. :q

Hat da noch jemand ein Bild von? :q
.....ich zahle gut


----------



## XDorschhunterX (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Meine Tica Taurus aus Malaysia importiert haben schon viel Salzwasser aus Florida und Deutschland verkraftet.
> 
> Der Taurus 5000 traue ich irgendwie mehr zu als meiner Stella...
> 
> Ansonsten lesen sich die Zusammenstellungen prima. Auf ´m Kutter am liebsten auch über 3 m...Aber da ich, wenn überhaupt Ostsee meist nur noch mit Kleinboot unterwegs bin, gibbet erst mal kein neues Ostseetackle mehr#d





die Taurus kann ich nicht beurteilen oder bewerten. Ich hatte aber selber schon mal eine Tica Dolphin 10000. Weil sie mich von den techn Daten angesprochen hatte 5,1:1 Übersetzung für ne Brandungsrolle 115cm Schnureinzug. Aber bei der hat sich nach ein paar Mal Fischen das Getriebe in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Diagnose: Schrott, nicht mehr reparabel, Tonne. Und die Rolle kam auch ordentlich Kohle ca. 200-250 Euro wollte man dafür haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das man nach solchem Reinfall die Hände von der Marke läßt, läßt sich denken. Dafür ist das Tackle zu teuer, das man damit versuchen kann.

zu der Mosella Rute kann ich zu dem Preis nur sagen, wenn sie hält, wird sie ok sein. Die meisten Ruten brechen eh nicht beim Werfen oder Köder führen, sondern beim Hänger lösen oder Fisch/e rausheben. dafür sind die meisten nicht gebaut.
Muß man halt versuchen, ob man damit klarkommt oder was sie hält. Am besten noch in der Garantie:q


----------



## guifri (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> die Taurus kann ich nicht beurteilen oder bewerten. Ich hatte aber selber schon mal eine Tica Dolphin 10000. Weil sie mich von den techn Daten angesprochen hatte 5,1:1 Übersetzung für ne Brandungsrolle 115cm Schnureinzug. Aber bei der hat sich nach ein paar Mal Fischen das Getriebe in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Diagnose: Schrott, nicht mehr reparabel, Tonne. Und die Rolle kam auch ordentlich Kohle ca. 200-250 Euro wollte man dafür haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das man nach solchem Reinfall die Hände von der Marke läßt, läßt sich denken. Dafür ist das Tackle zu teuer, das man damit versuchen kann.



Die Dolphin ist deutlich günstiger, ich meine in usa gibt´s die für unter 100 dollar. habe ich auch eine, ist nicht so dolle, funktioniert aber noch.

ist aber kein vergleich zur taurus. ich hatte die 5000er mal in "reparatur" weil ich das schräubchen am schnurfangbügel verloren hatte. der händler war begeistert wegen des innenlebens. da ich technisch nicht bewandert bin, kann ich immer nur meine erfahrungen weitergeben. die taurus ist gut und ist in der von dir genannten preisklasse. die dolphin nicht.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Die Dolphin ist deutlich günstiger, ich meine in usa gibt´s die für unter 100 dollar. habe ich auch eine, ist nicht so dolle, funktioniert aber noch.
> 
> ist aber kein vergleich zur taurus. ich hatte die 5000er mal in "reparatur" weil ich das schräubchen am schnurfangbügel verloren hatte. der händler war begeistert wegen des innenlebens. da ich technisch nicht bewandert bin, kann ich immer nur meine erfahrungen weitergeben. die taurus ist gut und ist in der von dir genannten preisklasse. die dolphin nicht.





*ok, da gab es die Taurus glaube noch nicht vor meiner 6000FB hatte ich eine 6000F die auch klaglos ihren Dienst verrichtet hat und nur aus niederen Beweggründen aufs Altenteil geschickt wurde. ( die Neue hat einfach ein besseres Wickelbild, einen griffigeren Kurbelknauf, und Microrastbremse). Aber trotzdem würde ich auf die alten TP F nichts kommen lassen.


Zum Thema Rute zurück: Wer etwas Geld auf der hohen Kante hat, für den ist das vielleicht etwas Genaues. Es gehört wohl eigentlich in die Kategorie "ultimative Kutter-Pilkrute":* 

*Daiwa Saltist Jig Special 1102  H LE. 3,3m WG 50-150 gr. Eine Rutenserie, die es eigentlich lt.  Katalogen nicht gibt und nur auf einen speziellen Kundenwunsch in  Zusammenarbeit mit Daiwa Japan entwickelt und in limitierter Kleinserie  von 100 Stück produziert wurde. Sie wird folglich nicht in irgendeinem  Katalog oä. erscheinen (also nicht vergeblich suchen, auch nicht bei  Plat.jp) Der japanische "Hi-Modulus" Kohlefaser in BIAS Construction  gebaut, fällt durch seine feine Spitzenaktion und genügend Kraft für  weite und exakte Würfe auf. Der Blank entstammt einer Prototypenserie,  die für eine Warm-Salzwasserrute(Popping) entwickelt wurde. Die Rute ist  zwei geteilt und mit einer starken geschliffenen Überschubverbindung,  einem original 18-er Carbonlook Fuji Rollenhalter und original 10+1 Fuji  New Concept SiC Ringen( auch multirollentauglich) bestückt. Die Saltist  ist mit einem schönem und haltbaren Korkgriff mit entsprechender  Abschlusskappe ausgestattet. Die Rute ist für die harten Drills mit  großen Raubfischen wie Großdorsch, im warmen Salzwasser Little Thuns  oder im Süßwasser als Welsspinne bestens geeignet. Viele Süß- und  Salzwasserangler sind von dem leichten Blank der Gamakatsu Saltage  Cheetah oder ähnlichen High End Pilken begeistert, leider hat diese Leichtigkeit auch einen Nachteil:  die Belastbarkeit/ Bruchfestigkeit. Deshalb wurde die Saltist etwas  kräftiger in der Blankwandung gebaut und wiegt deshalb etwas mehr wie  Erstere, dafür kann man mit dieser Rute auch notfalls Fische heraus  heben, wenn es z. B. beim Dorschangeln mal schnell gehen muß. Mit dieser  Rute können Sie selbst in größerer Entfernung noch sicher den Haken  setzen. Ein " High-Performance " Blank mit dem man Pilker, BBZ und Jigs  von bis zu 150gr. werfen kann. Das verstärkte Handteil verleiht dieser  Rute die enorme Kraft die man braucht um kapitale Salz-oder  Süßwasserräuber sicher zu drillen! Die Rute wird im Neopren Cover  geliefert.

Preis 350 Euro + Versand
wer Interesse hat 
PN zu mir
*


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> wieso die 330M und nicht die Sensi Top Heavy? Kopfkratz
> 
> weil man zuviel Zeit zum Angeln hat oder wie?


 
Weil ich mir nicht immer neue Ruten kaufen kann 
Ich bin zum größten Teil Spinnfischer, der gerne mal Pilken geht, und dafür habe ich meine Rute+Rolle. Die Grauvell habe ich mal bekommen, und ich Pilke normalerweise deutlich unter 100gr, da ich gerne an ruhigeren Tagen losfahre.


----------



## JigTim (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Cooles Teil die Saltist @XDorschhunterX!

Echt ne schicke Rute!
Gibt es die Rute auch noch 30 cm länger?

Ich habe schon so einige Ruten umgebaut, verlängert, neu beringt etc. Um mal den idealen Stock zum Pilken, Jiggen etc in der Hand zu haben...

Leider ist wie in vorherigen Beiträgen schon erwähnt, der Markt für Spezial- Pilkruten für gehobene Ansprüche sehr klein geworden.

Kennt Ihr jemanden, der eine Sportex HM Tubo Spin 5 oder 6 oder ne KEV SEASpin in 3,30 Meter loswerden möchte - Habe mal wieder Lust ein wenig zu werkeln in meinem Urlaub und da sind die Blanks einfach Spitze zu!

Woher bekommt Ihr alle die Grauvell Pilken?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Einfach mal beim Händler fragen.


----------



## JigTim (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Guter Tipp, aber der Händler für den ich fische, der hat Grauvell leider nicht im Programm.....

Eigentlich auch ganz gut, sonst würde ich bestimmt auch schon wieder neue Brandungsstöcke fischen...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Er sollte dir doch aber trotzdem auf Wunsch was von da holen. |kopfkrat Es sei denn, er will mit einer bestimmten Marke nichts am Hut haben, wegen schlechter Erfahrung.

Oha, beim Brandungsangeln bin ich raus, die 3x im Jahr wo ich mit der Brandungsrute fische. 
Aber Grauvell soll früher bei einer teuren Brandungsserie wirklich ne sch... Verarbeitung gehabt haben. |kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Moin bin auf der Suche nach einer Spin/pilkrute. Sie muss aber für eine multirolle beringt sein. Sie sollte 2,70m-3,00m sein. Sie sollte ein Wurfgewicht 60-80g haben. Könnte ihr vllt eine entfehlen?? 


Hat Sich er ledigt hab ein tipp vom Kollegen bekommen meine Rute neu zuberingen.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## Macker (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

@JigTim was willst du an der Spinn 6 ändern das ist meiner Meinung nach die Perfekte Ostsee Pilke ich habe da mtw 3 Stück von.
Seit Ich die Fische bin Ich mit der Pilkruten suche durch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JigTim (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

Hi Jörg,

da hast Du vollkommen Recht, ist echt ne super Rute, jedoch mag ich es gerade beim Pilken ein wenig länger...

3,30 Meter ist so gerade die Grenze die ich fischen würde, 3,60 wäre eigentlich noch schöner...

Entweder würde ich also die Rute verlängern und oder noch ein Kontergewicht in der Rute verbauen, nimmt dann bei der Länge ein wenig die Kopflastigkeit.

Willst Du denn eine der schönen Ruten loswerden? 

Viele Grüße

Tim 




Macker schrieb:


> @JigTim was willst du an der Spinn 6 ändern das ist meiner Meinung nach die Perfekte Ostsee Pilke ich habe da mtw 3 Stück von.
> Seit Ich die Fische bin Ich mit der Pilkruten suche durch.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (17. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*

@JigTim ne meine die brauch Ich alle:k.
Ich hatte mal eine in 3,60m zum Pilken war irgend sone Silstar.
War mir zu Lang allerdings bin Ich auch recht Groß.
Zur Kopflastig keit kann Ich nichts Sagen weil ne gute Pilkrute ist immer Kopflastig Weil ein Fisch dranhängt:q:q

Gruß Jörg


----------



## XDorschhunterX (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



JigTim schrieb:


> Cooles Teil die Saltist @XDorschhunterX!
> 
> Echt ne schicke Rute!
> Gibt es die Rute auch noch 30 cm länger?
> ...


 


nein gibt es nur in der Länge und davon auch nur 100 Stück


----------



## XDorschhunterX (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin bin auf der Suche nach einer Spin/pilkrute. Sie muss aber für eine multirolle beringt sein. Sie sollte 2,70m-3,00m sein. Sie sollte ein Wurfgewicht 60-80g haben. Könnte ihr vllt eine entfehlen??
> 
> 
> Hat Sich er ledigt hab ein tipp vom Kollegen bekommen meine Rute neu zuberingen.
> ...


 

wie sieht es denn mit sogenannten Lachs-Castingruten aus. Da haben eine Menge Hersteller immer mal eine im Programm. Teilweise bekommt so einen Stock bei dem ein oder anderen Händler um die Ecke sogar als Schnäppchen mit roten Preis dran, weil er sich nicht verkauft, mangels Nachfrage. Es fährt ja nicht jeder Zweite zum Lachsangeln nach Norge, so wie es der Angelgerätevertreter bei der letzten Order erzählt hat. Die üblichen Verdächtigen unter den Herstellern haben solche Stöcker im Programm. So kommst zu einer Triggerrute ohne eine Spinnrute " killen" zu müssen. Die Arbeit des Neuberingens ist wohl genau so viel wert, wie eine neue Rute kaufen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit sogenannten Lachs-Castingruten aus. Da haben eine Menge Hersteller immer mal eine im Programm. Teilweise bekommt so einen Stock bei dem ein oder anderen Händler um die Ecke sogar als Schnäppchen mit roten Preis dran, weil er sich nicht verkauft, mangels Nachfrage. Es fährt ja nicht jeder Zweite zum Lachsangeln nach Norge, so wie es der Angelgerätevertreter bei der letzten Order erzählt hat. Die üblichen Verdächtigen unter den Herstellern haben solche Stöcker im Programm. So kommst zu einer Triggerrute ohne eine Spinnrute " killen" zu müssen. Die Arbeit des Neuberingens ist wohl genau so viel wert, wie eine neue Rute kaufen.


 

Ok danke werd meine Rute auch nicht neuberingen. Ich schau mich am WE mal bei mortiz um.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## XDorschhunterX (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche PILKRUTE Ostsee-Kutter ?*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ok danke werd meine Rute auch nicht neuberingen. Ich schau mich am WE mal bei mortiz um.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas




soetwas Ähnliches was du suchst, habe ich beim meinem TD um die Ecke gesehen. DAM steht drauf, 300cm 60- 80 gr unter 75 Euroen sah für das Geld nicht verkehrt aus.


----------

